# Auburn, WA - seeking players



## Torx (Apr 24, 2002)

I am about to start a new campaign in the Auburn area and am looking for a few new players.  The games would be weekly, and the current plan is to have them on Saturday night, but that could change if it doesn't fit with schedules.

The world is very homebrewed - 8 years in the making.  I can post or email any requested information if anyone is interested


----------



## Torx (Apr 29, 2002)

This will have to serve as bit of a bump  

Anyone who wants to more about the campaign (actually the campaign world) visit my player's guide:

Player's Guide to the Corrlands 1.5MB - 51pgs


----------



## ashtonx111 (Jun 2, 2005)

*<(^_^<)*

me and my bro are also trying to start a campaine how far is auburn from puyallup???


----------



## Torx (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow!  You dug this thread out of the archives.  I'm touched.

Well the games actually no longer in Auburn, instead it's in Tacoma and we play on Sundays.  It's a fairly mature game, with the youngest player being myself, the DM, at 24.  If it's something you're interested in, reply here or send me an email through my profile.

You're in luck, we just happened to complete a year-long campaign last week and are about to take up another.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## DLcygnet (Jun 9, 2005)

*Lonely in Gig Harbor*

Hi!

I just finished college and army training in the past couple months.  I'm 23, and currently living in Gig Harbor and will start work in Auburn soon.  I used to hold two officer positions in my schools' Roleplaying club and I'm going through withdrawel.  I wouldn't mind making some new friends either... I'm surrounded by white hair out here.  Help!!!


----------



## Torx (Jun 12, 2005)

Well give me an email at my name @ nventure.com and we can work something out.

The place we play at is off Sprague off Hwy 16, so it's really easy to find from GH.  Again, we play on Sundays (generally at 2pm - 7pm).

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

